# Ruben the Cavoodle/Cavapoo



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely photos of the gorgeous Ruben.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Love the bottom right of the coloured ones - where you can just see the tip of his nose!
Gorgeous!


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

He's such a cutie and beautiful colouring  x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What a gorgeous coat he has, fab pics


----------



## cockapooplace (Mar 15, 2012)

Very handsome & beautiful coat!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy ! Lovely photos


----------

